
Why Concrete Language Communicates Truth - trbecker
http://www.spring.org.uk/2011/06/why-concrete-language-communicates-truth.php
======
queensnake
This seems to be about concrete language (as it says) rather than about
programmers' habit of being 'painfully articulate', ie being really, to the
point of overly, clear. I wonder though whether /that/ also makes you more
credible.

Along similar lines, using E Prime (<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/E-Prime>)
helps clarity and avoids /one/ source of conceptual fuzziness.

